# I added another one today



## Bow Only (May 31, 2011)

My finest to date, 11" G-2's, 10" G-3's


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2011)

Quite a collection going there!  Congrats!


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 31, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Hoss (May 31, 2011)

Good looking addition to a good looking wall.

Hoss


----------



## Stumper (May 31, 2011)

Nice bucks and mounts, congratulations!


----------



## 281 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice mounts


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 1, 2011)

Forget the dang deer, I really like the finish of that wood! Beautiful room!!!

The deer are nice too!


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 2, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> Forget the dang deer, I really like the finish of that wood! Beautiful room!!!
> 
> The deer are nice too!



Rough cut cypress with a lot of worm holes, it's good stuff.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

beast !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2011)

sweet buck (bucks) matt!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice!!

Lets see the rest of the room/mounts.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to see a close up of those points !


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Lets see the rest of the room/mounts.



Here's a cell phone pic so it's not the best in the world, but the wall is too wide for a good shot.

That's a smidge under 1500 lbs of bucks.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 4, 2011)

Matt, you have a more understanding wife than I do. Mine only lets me keep 5 in the house. All my others are at friends houses. I keep my best 5 in the house and weed them out as I get a bigger one


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 4, 2011)

kevincox said:


> Matt, you have a more understanding wife than I do. Mine only lets me keep 5 in the house. All my others are at friends houses. I keep my best 5 in the house and weed them out as I get a bigger one



You just have to build you a house that has a room for you in it.  She has no say on what goes in my room.  My rocks often spill over to other rooms and she complains, but inside that door, I am king.


----------



## hunt4bone (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool room!


----------



## riskyb (Jun 20, 2011)

awsome pics brother, thanks for sharing


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 20, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ts602 (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool Man Cave!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 30, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yes it is ....


----------



## 5 string (Jul 6, 2011)

Niiccceee !


----------

